# 99213 charged with Q0091



## cmyers75 (Nov 18, 2010)

I work for a family practice where most female CPX's are done by the pt's male PCP however, the PAP and/or Breast exams are done by our female Physician's Assisstant.  During exam by our PA, the patient often offers up more problems/concerns.  Our PA then advises the pt on said problems/concerns.  We would like to bill for both the level and the PAP being obtained.  When entering the charge for this with a 25 modifier, I encounter many errors.  Is there a different modifier that would apply (either 51 or 59?)?  Any other advice?  Thanks!


----------

